# Cattleya walkeriana albescens



## Phred (Mar 24, 2021)

This is a first time bloom for me and the first ‘albescens’ I’ve ever owned.... big flower and I love it.


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 24, 2021)

That is stunning. I love it too. 


Susan


----------



## monocotman (Mar 24, 2021)

Beautiful!
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 24, 2021)

Quite lovely. it is easy to see how one could build a collection around walkeriana


----------



## abax (Mar 24, 2021)

A walkeriana collection would be wonderful if one has the right conditions. I love all walkers and this one is
lovely. Wish I could smell it.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 25, 2021)

Very nice Phred, I like Walkers!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2021)

Walkeriana alba is my favorite orchid. Nice and should be fragrant to boot. Thank s for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 10, 2021)

I’m thinking of getting a few walkeriana cultivars from South America. I would love some recommendations from you Fred as must haves? I’m thinking Gifu as one of them?


----------

